# Need a ballpark figure on this one



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

We have the year round maintenance contract on this facility and were invited to take over the snow after this past "freak" storm where 95% of guys in my area weren't quite prepared. They have been very happy with our other services and while its not exactly a name your own price type deal, money is not a huge issue.

No sidewalks need to be shoveled or salted as their inside maintenance guy takes care of that, just need a per push price for the lot.

http://www.google.com/maps?ll=41.07516,-74.670631&spn=0.001072,0.003259&t=k&z=19&vpsrc=6


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

$60 per push no salt
$85 per w/salt


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Really? only 20 bucks for salt? Thats way low, for our area at least. Thanks for the input though


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

srl28;1336198 said:


> Really? only 20 bucks for salt? Thats way low, for our area at least. Thanks for the input though


$25 for salt!


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

$80-100 plow up to 3" (hard to see if landscaping along sides and other obstructions).
$.40/lb to salt.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

175-200 plow. 150 to salt


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

srl28;1336198 said:


> Really? only 20 bucks for salt? Thats way low, for our area at least. Thanks for the input though


You stated that they were doing the walks. That is a pretty small lot. No more then 20 mins. to plow and maybe 100-150 lbs of salt. I stand by my suggestion if you want to win the bid. Thumbs Up

Bid a gabizzilion bucks if you wish.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Just saying, if we used bagged salt for the lot at roughly 5 bucks a bag, 3 bags equals 150lbs thats 15 bucks. Your saying just 10.00 left over after materials so to speak? Thats why some are nit picking that.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

It always amazes me how much prices vary. You're talking four times the amount difference. Not saying anyone is high or low, just amazes me.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

srl28;1336421 said:


> Just saying, if we used bagged salt for the lot at roughly 5 bucks a bag, 3 bags equals 150lbs thats 15 bucks. Your saying just 10.00 left over after materials so to speak? Thats why some are nit picking that.


It is not the customers fault you use bagged salt. He is looking for the most reasonable price. Someone using bulk will come in at the price I stated and make money.

Do you then call that guy a lowballer because he is being more cost effective? 
You also take the risk that if he see's you are using bagged then looking at your invoice saying to himself, I use bagged for the walks and can buy a few more cheaper then what you are charging and have his guy do the lot as well.

Sometimes you have to take a smaller step in life to get further ahead. Thumbs Up


----------



## Blades Away (Oct 29, 2011)

Your looking at about a half acre lot. A little less. Maybe 20 min. if it is clear. Take what you want to charge per hour, take into account travel time from other locations. 20. min is a third of an hour If you know what you have to have to operate then base your plow cost of that. Salt cost, we try an get 2.5 to 3 times what we pay for salt including transport cost. I am not sure how much salt is in your area. Just dont cut your own throat.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

I do a similar size lot get $300.00 per storm salt included. it is a area i plow in so travel is no big deal usually plow once with one touch up during strom, some times very little salt needed. if storm is over 6" i charge and extra $100.00
good luck


----------

